

SaaS Product ideas - sagarwithshah

Will anybody help me to figure our latest SaaS Product ideas?
======
sagarwithshah
To be honest, some body gave me the reference of HN to find same minded people
and I was just checking as it was my very first time. I am very glad to get 2
replies on very basic thread.

I am very excited and looking fw to go along with this awesome community!

------
BtM909
Are you looking for HN to provide you with potential ideas you could
implement?

I saw a reference to a website on DIGG that would be a search engine for
startup ideas.

------
CyberFonic
Probably not. Why do you ask?

Surely you could provide a lot more information to get a conversation started?

